# How to tell if a goat is pregnant/is my goat pregnant?



## Maureen

How can you tell if a goat is pregnant? Any tests? Just looks? Feel movement?

We bought these two girls from a breeder 7 weeks ago. I was told they cannot be bred right now as goats only come into heat in the fall and/or because this was the first year they've kidded. (Not sure why that has anything to do with it..) They were in a large herd with access to bucks. I haven't noticed ANY of my goats in heat (We've had goats for maybe 10 weeks now...) but these two look a little thinner on top but the bellies have grown? Bellies are often more lopsided than the other two goats here. They do not have worms and are over all healthy. Opinions?

One, 

















Two,

























When DO goats go in heat? Is it easy to notice?


----------



## sweetgoats

If she is pregnant how far along would she be? I have to see a back end shot. I need to see her vulva.


----------



## ThreeHavens

The breeder is wrong, she could still be pregnant. Goats usually breed in the fall but if they are living with bucks, things happen. Them kidding for the first year doesn't effect fertility either.

Goats carry their babies on their right side and the rumen on their left. 

It can be hard to tell heat sometimes. Some signs are they get red and puffy back there, maybe some discharge, they may start acting bucky towards each other, flap their tails, call, or generally be moody. I almost always know when one of my does is in heat, but the other is so quiet and sweet that I miss it completely.

If you suspect they are pregnant, make sure they are getting what they need. They'll need alfalfa, and minerals with copper, selenium, and calcium. All of these things will help. Read up on kidding positions and how to assist, but don't panic. Especially if they have kidded before, things should be a-okay. (=


----------



## Di

Well, those look like little "baby bumps" to me...do they have any udder development? Maiden udder is just a smooth belly with two little teats...I always look for them to start to "swell". So, look to see if the udder is getting a little softer. How old are your girls?

Get a pic of them from behind...if you think your neighbors may think you are a pervert...that's the right angle...lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree... she might be preggo..need a butt/vulva shot.... tail straight up naturally.... to get a better idea :wink:


----------



## Maureen

OK, finally got some more shots, I hope this is what we are looking for.

Dumb newbie questions I'm sure but how does a vulva differ when not bred to bred?

As for the udder development question thats the problem as we are currently milking away! I bought these two girls to help feed an orphaned colt so between them they're making 2.5 gallons that he will be needing for another month. Then I noticed them loosing weight on top no doubt from the excellent job they're doing feeding a horse BUT gaining bellies and lopsided bellies at that. Then I called the previous owner/breeder to ask what the odds of them being pregnant is. I want to make sure they're getting what they need IF so and that we have a place for them to have babies as well as I'm sure they'll need to be dried off so the babies get colostrum. Which brings me to my next question of if they are pregnant when should they be dried off? Who knows when they're due!

Laurana,


































Annabelle,


----------



## toth boer goats

Not a dumb question at all.... Her vulva will be more stretched and sloppy.....if preggo..the closer they get to kidding ..the more sloppy they get....

If you think she is preggo stop milking her...I would get a preg test done to make sure... if she is or isn't... she needs the colostrum for her kids... if she is going to have them....please verify for sure .... 

As to losing weight... it may be due to milking her...takes a lot out of them...
the left side is rumen.. it will fluctuate in size.....

As to the colostrum... you will need to get a preg test done ...so you will know what to do....


----------



## liz

BioTracking does pregnancy testing... and because they have been pregnant before, their bellies will look bulgy from stretched belly ligaments, also...when lookjing at them from the rear, the rumen is on the left...the more browse/hay they get throughout the day will cause them to look lopsided.

Also.... I feed my goes in milk an 18% feed plus alfalfa hay cubes that I break up...during once a day milkings my girls get 2 cups of grain plus a large handful of the alfalfa. Mine are Nigerians so I would say that to keep your does in good condition while they are in milk they will need to be fed a high quality feed in a larger amount


----------



## Maureen

What is your gut feeling to the pictures of her hind end? 
I am ordering a test, I guess $15 is a cheap piece of mind right?

I know they've lost a little weight from the milking. They have free choice 2nd cutting alfalfa hay in their stall and they share a six acre pasture with eight horses. On the stand they each get 2 quarts (2 pounds) of feed which is mixed at our mill. It contains minerals, oats, corn, barley, beet pulp, alfalfa pellets and mana pro. They get 1/2 cup BOSS as well. Since they're milked twice daily that equals out to 4 quarts a day if they finish the grain while on the stand. They should be getting plenty of food!


----------



## MaxD

I know this a reply, but I need help telling if my goat is pregnant or not.


----------



## ksalvagno

This is an old thread from 2012. It would be best to start your own thread.


----------

